# A sad day in the slingshot world...



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Last night, our dear friend and patriarch of the sport, Mr. Richard "Blue" Skeen, lost his home to a fire. Blue is okay. However, the fire was a total loss. The amount of slingshot history and lore that went up in smoke is incalculable...along with every single one of his earthly possessions. We are blessed to still have Blue and his stories.

Please hold Blue in your thoughts and prayers during this time of loss for both Blue and the slingshot community at large.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that Blue is ok. Let us know if there is anything we can do.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very sad to hear this. A loss of everything at Blues age would be really hard to deal with. I am glad he has a friend like you to watch out for him.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi good to hear he is ok 
What about a donation thread I would like to help at least a bit ? 
Das he has a Paypal 
e-mail ? Or would you collect for him Nathan ? 
Cheers


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

It's terrible to hear about that loss. I do hope he can handle it and I'm sure he will find help by you these times. I'm keeping him in mind! I've seen those videos where he shows couple pieces of his collection at his home. It's hard to imagine the amount of slingshot history lost.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

I am in the process of setting up a gofundme campaign and will post details here ASAP.

In the meantime, you can send a slingshot to Blue along with a note to:

Blue Skeen

PO Box 266

Pound VA 24279

It would mean so much to him to get mail from his slingshot friends. Please send him your best wishes and a slingshot as soon as possible!


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

photo of the damage:


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear this news.

GoFundMe is a good idea.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Sending him a little bit my history, my first crazy laminate. Hope gofundme goes up quick.


----------



## Just An Old Kid (Mar 14, 2012)

Just got a call from a friend of mine who is a former resident of the Town of Pound. She saw the news on the Town of Pound Facebook page. She knew I am a good friend of Blue's and wanted to let me know of the sad news. Glad to hear that he is OK. Really sad to hear of his loss.

We might have loss some slingshots, but you can't take our "Slingshot Legend" from us!!

Thanks for the updates Nathan.

Randy


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

How very sad indeed. I am relieved that Blue himself is all right. My very best wishes go out to him.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*The good news is he is ok..hard on the personal items lost with the house....Good to hear of the Go-Fund me started up*

*He has many many friends in the slingshot world who are willing to help out....*


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

very sorry for this incident . I hope there was no damage to Blue and other persons.
If I can do something useful .................


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

JESUS! Thank God he's okay! What a sin man. Lot of family history in that home of his. What a loss.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

SimpleShot said:


> I am in the process of setting up a gofundme campaign and will post details here ASAP.
> 
> In the meantime, you can send a slingshot to Blue along with a note to:
> 
> ...


I am in total support of your gift slingshot Nathan. Could you give those of us who have never had the pleasure of shooting with Blue his slingshot shooting preferences???? Dose he like OTT or TTF? Right or left hand hold ? Wide or narrow fork gap? I really feel bad for Blue what a loss. I would like to send a slingshot he will enjoy playing with.

My thoughts are with you be strong. You are a good friend 

Regards Randy


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear news of this nature. He will be in my prayers. Package will be on the way shortly.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Can-Opener said:


> SimpleShot said:
> 
> 
> > I am in the process of setting up a gofundme campaign and will post details here ASAP.
> ...


He loves naturals... the more natural the better. He also loves starships... or Long Toms as he calls them. He only shoots OTT and holds in his right hand and prefers a generous fork gap- about four fingers width or so.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

I am attempting to contact Blue and his children but am striking out at the moment. I need to get in touch with someone in his family who can be the beneficiary of the GoFundMe campaign that I am creating, as Blue doesn't do email and the like.

If on the off chance anyone has his children's contact info, please contact me. I am hoping to drive up to Pound this weekend to check in on him.

Thanks for everyone's support and kind words, I have no doubt he feels the love being shot through the ether.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That is a danged shame but still better than what I thought when I read the title. I was prepared to read of the gentleman's passing.

Whew!


----------



## SnapDog (Oct 31, 2013)

The photo of what was once his home made my heart sink. So glad to know he was not in that home.. Hope I can help. Sad its all gone. Wish my extra sling shots were not packed away.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

My thoughts are with Blue, And I hope he is doing well. I can't imagine losing everything and having to start over. When some word of how he is doing comes out please let us know. ( not that you wouldn't. )


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Devastating news. I have never met him, but I have read several archived news articles about him -about "Blue" returning to his old homeplace in Pound. A charming home that was still heated with wood stoves and filled with antiques. Slingshots were a major part of the decor and his life. HIs favorite was said to be just a plain *mountain ash peashooter*.

I think he will very much appreciate receiving slingshots from so many of us. He would have lost hundreds.

It is heartbreaking. I am especially relieved to hear that this Virginia patriarch is still with us. I sincerely hope that he and his family will be okay and able to soon rebuild with lots of love and assistance from family, friends and neighbors. I would ask a member of my own family to check on them, but we are far away in the Shenandoah Valley.

*Shooting A Blue Streak*
*Knoxville News Sentinel* 
Dec 23, 2007


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

Best wishes to blue.


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear about your friend. It seems like he is well liked and respected on here, but i'm sad to say I have yet to have the pleasure of talking to him. None the less, I feel a certain connection to this forum, and the great people that inhabit it.

I'm sure Blue is a great guy as well, so I decided to send him this strange, large cast copper/brass/bronze wishbone I found earlier today cleaning out my Mom's basement. It seemed the perfect shape to band up and sling with, and seems to be sturdy enough to hold up to just about any band set.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

OMG....


----------



## Dwight (Sep 22, 2014)

Can't say anything that has not already been expressed.

But wanted to add my best wishes and condolences concerning Blue's plight.

Later,

Dwight


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

flipgun said:


> That is a danged shame but still better than what I thought when I read the title. I was prepared to read of the gentleman's passing.
> 
> Whew!


I agree. My heart sank, thinking he had passed.

Thank you for informing us Nathan.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That's just heartbreaking but I'm glad to hear that no one was hurt. I can't imagine loosing everything like that. Please send him my best wishes.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

This sort of news is beyond sad. Hopefully the insurance can "pay off" but nothing can replace nostalgic treasured items collected over a lifetime and family tied items, heirlooms, other articles, letters, photos etc..

It is a harsh reminder than nothing is forever. Yet Mr. Blue is alive and physically unharmed. It reminds me of sudden devastation in war where millions have the same experiences or worse, with death as a bitter pill as well. Am sure his community and SSers alike will support rebuilding his life.

Hugs, Blue. And Nathan, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's terrible! 
I'm sending Blue a little something, I wish I could do more. I'll always treasure the little time I spent at his house.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

So Glad hes ok this is bad news ill send him a Slingshot shootin care package ASAP!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

This is awful to hear. Glad he is ok, but a devastating blow for anyone. I will get something in the mail


----------



## tpinaz (Dec 6, 2015)

lets up know when you can about a donation site/address. Iam retired, money is tight, but I can come up with something for the man. I was in his shoes once. I lost everything but the clothes on my back. Oh yea, the insurance company paid off 25 grand ! Big deal, My guns and musical equipment - plus tools were worth more than that. But is the MEMORIES, the keepsakes, those little things we hold onto that remind us of a good time, a good place, a special person and trust me on this with age the memory starts to go and you welcome those little things that remind you of people, places and times !

That we cant give him back.

What we can give him is a showing of love ! In some form or other !

Sorry for the long winded ness, but It reminded me of the hurt that I know he feels !


----------



## tpinaz (Dec 6, 2015)

wow- that is so cool !


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

That are awful news! Losing all the material and sentimental possessions in a fire is a tragedy, but I'm just glad that Blue is ok!

All the best to him! A little something is on the way.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Very glad he is ok.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

It has taken some time to get the GoFundMe sorted. In order for Blue to be the direct beneficary through the GoFundMe site, he needs an email address. Well, Blue doesn't do email. In the meantime, I/SImpleShot will handle the campaign and link up Blue as the beneficiary as soon as we figure out how to do so.

SimpleShot is offering a $10 store credit to any person who donates more than $100. SimpleShot will match the first $500 in donations. Our goal is $5000. We can do this!!

Please visit this link for more information: https://www.gofundme.com/blueskeen


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Keep it coming folks!

We are now at $1095 in just a few hours. We can hit the $5000 mark in no time at this pace.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

I've checked it, but no entry from my country. I already carved a classic natural slingshot  will be sent tomorrow to the address I've seen over there.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

well, my salary is due on 15th  But I have a natural starship started, so If the campaign reaches 5000usd before I can send something, I will just finish the natural long tom up for him


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Have not been on the forum in a while, I hate that it is this news that brings me back... I've donated $100 to the go fund me account and I'll be making a post later as soon as I have time. I'm sure Blue wouldn't mind living in FL, he's welcome in my home anytime.

I can remember Blue telling a story about the time he almost burned his house down with a slingshot back in the day, that's one heck of a match light Blue!!!!!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok, Band Jigs For Blue Skeen! 100% of profits go to Blue from now until Monday Night. Please hurry and help.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Tremoside said:


> I've checked it, but no entry from my country. I already carved a classic natural slingshot  will be sent tomorrow to the address I've seen over there.


Hi Tremo,

I checked the *GoFundMe* "*Common Questions*" section of their website. I'm learning too. This is what I found. "...and *Some*" European countries that use the *€*EUR:

"Supported countries and currencies include: United States of America ($USD), United Kingdom (£GBP), Canada ($CAD), Australia ($AUD), *and some European Union countries that use the Euro as their official currency (€EUR)*."

My guess is that they will probably be adding more countries in the future. But "*Blue*" is going to LOVE all of these beautiful heartfelt naturals coming his way soon. It won't replace all of the memorable treasures that he lost in this devastating fire, but hopefully he will feel the love and support, and be strengthened and encouraged by it.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I am with you and I am glad that blue is good.

I would love to work with few natural for Mr. Blue.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Poiema said:


> Tremoside said:
> 
> 
> > I've checked it, but no entry from my country. I already carved a classic natural slingshot  will be sent tomorrow to the address I've seen over there.
> ...


Thanks for checking Poiema!

I was already finishing a slingshot for him and I've sent it this morning.









Made a thread with more pictures, don't want to flood this place.

My best wishes to him and makes me glad to take a small part of giving back.


----------



## SnapDog (Oct 31, 2013)

So happy so many are pulling together for blue, we are over three grand now. Brought tears to my eyes. I seee this going way beyond the five grand. Blue will be so thankful.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you all! We are now at $3295.

However, it has come to my attention that he had no insurance on his home. As such, I have raised the goal to $10,000. Let's get Blue a new home ASAP

Keep it coming and please share with your friends on social media and elsewhere.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

We have now passed the $5000 mark. Half way to our goal! Let's get Blue back on his land ASAP

Thanks to all who have contributed and don't forget to share the link with your friends on social media

www.gofundme.com/blueskeen


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The support here is amazing !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I just saw this! What a terrible tragedy. I will get something out to him on monday.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't forget about the fund set up for him . Slingshots are great but when you need basic living necessities , cash is King .

https://www.gofundme.com/blueskeen


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

$ 8,237 at this moment .


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> I am with you and I am glad that blue is good.
> 
> I would love to work with few natural for Mr. Blue.


Please let me know when you arrive.

A hug


----------

